# أفضل برنامج



## طــارق _ بــلال (12 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخوتي وأحبابي في الله 

المتخصصين في برامج السي ان سي

خطرت لي فكرة ووددت أن تشاركوني بآرائكم وخبراتكم وسبب هذه الفكرة هو كثرة البرامج واختلاف أشكالها وأنواعها وهذا يحدث تشويشا وتداخلا في رأسي ففكرت أن أطرح هذه الفكرة وهي

عمل استطلاع لآراء أهل الخبرة في هذا المجال

ما هو البرنامج العملي الذي يمكن أن يعتمد عليه مصمم الأعمال على ماكينات السي ان سي من 

برامج الجرافيكس مثلا

فوتوشوب ، كوريل درو،جيمب ،انك سكيب وغيرها من برامج الرسم

برامج التصميم مثلا

اوتوكاد وثري دي ماكس وغيرهما

برامج التصنيع والقولبة

آرت كام ، ماستر كام

برامج التحكم في الماكينة

مثل إي إم سي ، ماك3 وغيرهما

ومميزات وعيوب كل نظام 

حتى نصل لترشيح البرنامج الأفضل في كل مجال من مجالات الرسم و التصميم وصناعة القوالب والحفر و التشغيل على الماكينه

لنختصر عدد البرامج التي يجب أن يقتنيها الشخص الذي يعمل في مجال السي ان سي

وجزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم وزادكم في العلم بسطة

أخوكم الأصغر طارق بلال


----------



## abo_slaim (12 مايو 2010)

فكره رائعه بمعنى الكلمة وتشكر عليها


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (13 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكر الله لك ابو سليم


----------



## salah_design (14 مايو 2010)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخوتي وأحبابي في الله
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي وحبيبي الاستاذ طارق
والله تحيرت معك الانسان الوحيد الذي يجرنا من غير ما نشعر وراء مواضيعه الشيقة بحيث لا نشعر اننا خرجنا من اي مشاركة بل بالعكس نزداد تواصل بكل المشاركات 
انا اضع خبرتي ببرنامج الكورل درو والفوتوشب بتصرف اخوتي بالمنتدى وسوف اقوم بشرح مبسط بميزات هذان البرنامجين في المشاركة القادمة ان شاء الله 
وان شاء الله يكون فيها الفائدة والقبول


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (14 مايو 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي صلاح بارك الله فيك

من ناحية أني أجركم لمواضيعي الشيقة فهذا فضل الله والحمد لله 

وهيا دي الحرفنه لأنني أحبكم ولا أشبع من حواركم ومشاركاتكم

وأحب الفائدة لي وللكل والبرامج كثيرة جدا ومتشعبة والسبب الثاني

أننا كلما سمعنا عن إصدار جديد لبرنامج نتسارع ونركد ورائه لنحصل عليه ونحمله في حين اننا نملك برامج قديمه ومجانية أو تعمل منذ فتره عندنا لم نستفيد من 10% من إمكانياتها وقد يكون في هذه البرامج كل ما نحتاجه دون معاناة التحميل والكراكات خلافه من المشاكل المعروفه

فطرحت هذه الفكره حتى نختصر حمولات الأجهزة من البرامج التي ليس لها فائدة ولا تضيف جديد فيما يخص تخصصنا هذا فغالبية البرامج الجديدة بها إضافات تخص الأنيميشن والصور المتحركة والأفلام والمؤثرات التي لا يحتاج إليها من يعمل على ماكينة السي ان سي

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## salah_design (14 مايو 2010)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أخي صلاح بارك الله فيك
> 
> ...


 واياك يا اخي


----------



## وليد الحديدي (15 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
موضوع ممتاز أخ طارق شكراً لك
بالنسبة لأفضل اختيارات للبرامج يعتمد ذلك على التطبيق المطلوب من الماكنة .
يعني بالنسبة لأعمال الـ 2D و الـ 2.5D لأعمال البلاستك و الخشب مثلاً يكفي برنامج الكورل للتصميم ، و برنامج ماك3 للتحكم بالماكنة و بالتأكيد يكون مع ماك3 برنامج ليزي كام (ينزل عند تنصيب الماك3) و هو كافي جداً كبرنامج يستقبل التصميم من الكورل و يهيئه للماك3 بصيغة جي كود و هو متوافق جداً مع الماك3 لأنهما من نفس الشركة و ليس عليك حتى أن تخزن الفايل بصيغة جي كود و إنما يكفي أن تفتح البرنامجين معاً و بعد إنهاء إعدادات ليزي كام فقط تضغط (Post Code) و تنتقل إلى الماك3 فتجد الجي كود الذي صممته مفتوح فيه.
لكن بالنسبة للذين يريدون تقليل كلفة المادة اللي تعمل عليها الماكنة فإن ليزي كام ليس أفضل حل و إنما الآرتكام يحتوي على هذه الخاصية (Nesting) التي ترتب التصميم بحيث تستعمل أصغر مساحة ممكنة من المادة ولكن الآرتكام بالتأكيد أكثر تعقيداً.

و بالنسبة للذين يحتاجون أعمال الـ 3D فأن اللآرتكام مع الماك3 هو الحل الأفضل مع أنهم قد يحتاجون الكورل أحياناً كثيرة .
أما القوالب فليس لي بها خبرة.
أما باقي برامج التحكم غير الماك3 فلم أجرب غير الكي كام الذي لا يقارن بالماك3 من حيث الأداء فبرنامج ماك3 احترافي بشكل فضيع و حركة الماكنة معه أنعم بكثير و أكثر سلاسة من الكي كام كما أن الماك3 قابل للتعديل و الإضافة عليه من خلال برمجة السكربتات التي يحتوي عليها و الكثير الكثير من التعديلات الأخرى بحيث يناسب ماكنتك مهما كان نوعها و مهما تغيرت مداخلها و مخارجها. يعني مثلاً أنا الآن أعمل مع مجموعتي على تعديله للتحكم بماكنة CNC Punch.


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (15 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا اخي وليد ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله زادك الله علما ورفع قدرك وهداك صراطه المستقيم وهداك لما يحبه ويرضاه وجعل ما قلته في ميزان حسناتك

أشكرك وشكر الله لك

معلومات مختصرة ولكنها تحتوي خلاصة خبرة طويلة

وننتظر آراء الإخوة الأفاضل الآخرين حتى يكتمل الموضوع وتتبلور لدى الجميع فكرة كاملة 

فاختلاف الرأي يزيد العلم ويوضح الأفكار 

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (15 مايو 2010)

ارجو من من لديه معلومات مفيدة عن البرامج المجانية مثل EMC2 و gimp و Inkscape يضعها في هذا الموضوع حتى نقوم بالاستغناء عن البرامج التي لا نستطيع شرائها ونضطر لاستخدامها استخدام غير شرعي 

إن أمكن الاستغناء عنها فهو بإذن الله أطهر وأحسن لأعملنا وتعلمنا وأرزاقنا


----------



## أبوالبراء المقلدي (15 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
طبعا لازم يكون أفضل برنامج رسم أو تصميم وخلافه ما ترشحه أنت أخي طارق


----------



## أبوالبراء المقلدي (15 مايو 2010)

مشــــــكــــــور
مشـــــــــكـــــــــور
مشــــــــــــكــــــــــ ــور
مشــــــــــــــكــــــــ ــــــور
مشـــــــــــــــــكـــــ ـــــــــــور
مشــــــــــــــــــــكــ ـــــــــــــــــور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشــكورمشــكور مشــكورمشــكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور

منقول من مشاركات بعض الاخوة فأعجبتني فأحببت ان اهديها لك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (15 مايو 2010)

:20:جزاك الله خيرا 

ربنا ينولك ما تريد


----------

